# app



## Encolpius

Good morning what do you call app in colloquial, slang Russian? App is for _small computer application usually in your tablet or mobile phone_. I have checked the internet and found only программка. Any other idea? Maybe апка. Thanks a million. Enco.


----------



## pimlicodude

Encolpius said:


> Good morning what do you call app in colloquial, slang Russian? App is for _small computer application usually in your tablet or mobile phone_. I have checked the internet and found only программка. Any other idea? Thanks a million. Enco.


приложение is one word at least - I don't know if there is a snappy colloquial version or not


----------



## GCRaistlin

Да, _приложение._


----------



## Vadim K

"_Приложение_" is the most correct word for the term "_app(lication)_" but "_Программа_" is the word most commonly heard in Russia for the term. The word "_Программа_" is used in Russia for both application software and system software. That's okay because most ordinary people don't know the difference between them.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vadim K said:


> The word "_Программа_" is used in Russia for both application software and system software.


В отношении компьютеров, не телефонов.


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> В отношении компьютеров, не телефонов.



Мне кажется, что оно используется в отношении любого электронного девайса, будь то настольный компьютер, ноутбук или смартфон. Тем более, что они все, по своей сути, компьютеры, и отличаются между собой только формой.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Вот только что спросил у пользующегося смартфоном, как он называет то, что ставит на него. Ответ был - _приложение. _А в отношении компьютера - _программа._


Vadim K said:


> Тем более, что они все, по своей сути, компьютеры, и отличаются между собой только формой.


Не только. Идеология другая. Компьютер всегда был подвластен пользователю - и остается, несмотря на потуги M$. А отношения телефона и пользователя - это отношения няньки и неразумного ребенка. Я слышал, конечно, что и его, телефон, можно взять за рога (права рута и все такое), но для большинства пользующихся это далеко за пределами возможностей.


----------



## pimlicodude

Vadim K said:


> Мне кажется, что оно используется в отношении любого электронного девайса, будь то настольный компьютер, ноутбук или смартфон. Тем более, что они все, по своей сути, компьютеры, и отличаются между собой только формой.


но app является сокращенной формой application. иногда встречается стилизированная форма мн. числа через -з, т. е. appz (appz, warez, serialz, etc). не существует ли уменьшительного варианта слова приложение? прилежка??


----------



## nizzebro

Speaking of that widely used informally, people use программа for a (desktop) app (and as well slangish version прога, which like hints that you are dealing with rather an amateur geek and not a pro coder), while приложение is a more formal ("professional") calque from English. But, as GCRaistlin wrote, people prefer to call those on mobiles приложение - they indeed seem to be relying on that "it is something small/not serious and therefore not a program", and, as long as they have no colloquial alternative to that,  they just use the term that appears in installation messages.

P.S. Программа is not that colloquial, it is just the same as "program" in the sense of generalization - it doesn't stress that it is an app and not a boot code or something else.


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> Вот только что спросил у пользующегося смартфоном, как он называет то, что ставит на него. Ответ был - _приложение. _А в отношении компьютера - _программа._



Тот, у кого Вы спросили, сказал "приложение". Другой скажет "программа".



GCRaistlin said:


> Не только. Идеология другая. Компьютер всегда был подвластен пользователю - и остается, несмотря на потуги M$. А отношения телефона и пользователя - это отношения няньки и неразумного ребенка. Я слышал, конечно, что и его, телефон, можно взять за рога (права рута и все такое), но для большинства пользующихся это далеко за пределами возможностей.



Не совсем понял Вашу идею. Компьютер - это система, имеющая процессор и оперативную память. Это абсолютное четкое определение любого компьютера. Все остальное, что есть у разных устройств с компьютерами, что и придает этим устройствам законченную форму, являются периферийными устройствами, включая клавиатуру, экран, мышь, тачпад и т.д.

Эти устройства имеют очень много разных воплощений - настольный компьютер, ноутбук, смартфон, бортовой компьютер автомобиля, встроенный компьютер оборудования и т.д. и т.п. Просто у большинства обычных людей слово "компьютер" ассоциируется с настольным компьютером.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> нет уменьшительный вариант слова приложение? прилежка??


Нет.


----------



## Awwal12

Vadim K said:


> Тот, у кого Вы спросили, сказал "приложение". Другой скажет "программа".


Для телефонов всё же обычен термин "приложение" ("скачать приложение" - предельно частая фраза). "Программами" их будут называть скорее те, кто достаточно близок к информатике. На компьютерах ситуация обратная. Хотя, строго говоря, приложение и программа с точки зрения пользователя - практически синонимы (точнее, приложение - подвид программы, *прикладная* программа, предназначенная для пользователей).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vadim K said:


> Компьютер - это система, имеющая процессор и оперативную память. Это абсолютное четкое определение любого компьютера.


Речь о том, как воспринимают устройства люди. Для них, обычных людей, разница между компьютером и смартфоном вполне очевидна. И вполне естественно, что они используют для них разные термины.


pimlicodude said:


> не существует ли уменьшительного варианта слова приложение? прилежка??


Уменьшительные формы в русском языке обычно ненейтральны в силу своего звучания и используются ограниченно.


nizzebro said:


> they indeed seem to be relying on that "it is something small/not serious and therefore not a program"


Я бы не сказал. Скорее, _приложение_ от _программы_ (в устах обычного пользователя) отличается в первую очередь тем, что имеет жесткие рамки "откуда его взять" (из магазина приложений) и "как его установить" (простым прикосновением к - _тапом по_ - экрану, при этом нет никаких возможностей настроек). _Программа_ же скачивается вручную (с офсайта, пиратского форума, торрент-трекера) и задает вопросы при установке (или вообще не устанавливается, а просто распаковывается).


----------



## Encolpius

Briefly, nothing short, slangish, right?


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> не существует ли уменьшительного варианта слова приложение? прилежка??


There is приложуха. But it's rather slangy and not diminutive, just stylictically lower.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, Maroseika, you got my hint.


----------



## nizzebro

Encolpius said:


> Briefly, nothing short, slangish, right?


Only those that are too much slangy and not neutral as any form that uses suffixes to add some modality, including that provided by Maroseika above - and as well the mentioned by myself прога for a desktop/laptop one, is much more slangy than 'app' just because the latter is a widely used contraction, while the former would sound odd even in a pretty free-style article about software. There are also other words like софтина - also a specific slang, not a neutral one.


----------



## Rosett

На русскоязычном постсоветском пространстве встречается термин _аппка_.
_*Аппка*_ для андроид и ios • фриланс-работа для специалиста ...
Ну и ну! Эта *аппка *для видеочата на миллион лет опередила все, что есть на рынке!
- А для этого есть *аппка*, чтобы следить за продуктами с телефона.
Раньше _*аппка*_ распространялась только в Казахстане


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> На русскоязычном постсоветском пространстве встречается термин _аппка_.


В живой речи не встречал.


----------

